# Feedback on my diet



## Andarras (Sep 3, 2018)

Hi all,

I know this isn't exactly a healthy diet, but trying to find foods that don't react is hard at the moment.

Back story, I'm 6;0 and weigh 55kg. I've had gut issues on and off for several years. Generally off, but then I have really bad reactions. Over the last couple of months I had really bad reactions, found out I had the most common parasitic infections in the Western world, but not common together. After antibiotics things improved drastically, to the point that I have been consuming more foods that I would have been scared to have. But there is still something that irritates my stomach.

For breakfast I have 250g potato salad, 1/2 packet of seaweed flavoured rice crackers, and a little packet of cheese and crackers. Been doing that for at least a week with no issues that come to mind. Snacks or lunch consist of 4 rice cakes with vegemite/marmite. At one point I was also eating pressure-cooked/steamed chicken breast. And I would normally finish the other half of the seaweed rice crackers.

I am intending to include vegetables, however my priority is finding high-calorie snacks as my weight was going too low due to my recent bad gut health.

Any advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Rosequartz (Apr 11, 2019)

Have you been able to identify the certain foods that you react to? I've experienced issues with weight loss (I'm now around 48kg) and my biggest issue over the past 2+ years has been maintaining muscle when I get ill frequently & am unable to eat. For me, and possibly the first goal could be weight maintenance and symptom control. Once you are able to achieve that, you could add in the more calorie & nutrient dense foods to your existing diet. I don't currently experience the on-again/off-again symptoms, but have you ever thought that your flare ups could be cumulative to the effects of the diet etc you have during your good periods? Maybe a more longer term diet solution could benefit to stabilise your symptoms?


----------

